# welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?



## jojo1611 (18. Dezember 2006)

HI,


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Pilkrute für die Ostsee (Termin Juni 2007). Ich möchte kein Brett sondern eher etwas leichteres für Pilker/Twister bis 100g denke ich. 
Hier die drei modelle die mir bisher zugesagt haben :

yad cleveland, 2,70m 50-150g 
PENN CHARISMA SENSO PILK 2,70m 30-120g
Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 Softpilk 2,85m 30-135g

mir wäre ein etwas längerer Griff ganz recht, da ich sehr groß bin. Und wenn ich mir so die Bilder der Penn anschaue, hm.. naja sieht etwas kurz aus.;+ 

Was meint ihr ?


PS: Leider gibt es in meinem Umfeld keinen Händler der alle 3 Modelle im Laden stehen hat. Sonst hätte ich sie mir natürlich schon angeschaut....


----------



## Carptigers (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Cleveland ist etwas härter... Wenn von Yad dann die Kansas...
Ansonsten die Balzer hatte ich nur so in der Hand. Würde aber mind. das 3 m Modell nehmen! 
Penn |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

zum Kutterangeln ? oder Schlauch-,Kleinboot ? |kopfkrat


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

wir haben uns ein boot gemietet.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

ich war neulich beim Händler ummer Ecke hier in HH/Rahlstedt ....
mehr durch Zufall fiel mir da ne Zebco Baltic light sea oder so was in die Hände ....
2,85m  - 120 g ..... wirkliche ein feines Teil für unter 40 EUR 

fürs Kleinboot und ufernahe Angeln geht es bestimmt noch etwas feiner, aber ich will ja ne Rute für alle Zwecke, also vom standart 35g Jigkopf bis >100g  Pilker mit Pilkvorfach ....

mir ist das eigendlich immer egal was für ne Rute das ist - hauptsache das feeling in der Hand stimmt #6


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

würde dir die magna matrix empfehlen. aber ich für meinen teil würde sie in ner nummer länger nehmen.


----------



## wemmi02 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

hallo

eine von meinen pilkruten 

Balzer Matrix-Carbon 3,00m 50-145g

benutze ich zum pilken und wobbler schleppen

mach es dir nicht so schwer beim aussuchen ist nur ne angel  und  keine Frau fürs leben 

Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> mach es dir nicht so schwer beim aussuchen ist nur ne angel  und  keine Frau fürs leben



ich seh das immer genauso ... :m
dem einem gefällt die eine und dem andern halt die andere immer besser ... egal ob Spinn-,Pilk-, odersonstwas-Rute
kommt ja auch drauf an wie oft du die nutzen willst ... wenn du die Rute 5 mal in der Woche nutzt kann man dafür auch mal ordentlich was hinlegen .... bei 5 mal im Jahr vielleicht eher nicht  ... na ja - viel Erfolg bei der Rutenwahl :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Die Balzer ist geil,aber auch die Penn ist super!Musst du halt sehen,die Balzer hat ne weiche Spitze und damit auch super zum Jiggen#6


ps:Für einmal Boot mieten ne neue Rute kaufen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

kauf dir eine 3,00 oder 3,30m rute matrix ist i.o. 2,85 m ist zu kurz.
die charisma sensopilk in 3,30 30-120 gr ist top

andy


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@Junger Dorschler,

du hast schon irgendwie Recht. für einmal Ostsee..., na wer weiß ob ich da nochmal hinkomme...#c aber andererseits wollte ich auch mal wieder nach Norge...:l .hmmm Fragen über Fragen...

Vielleicht sollte ich dann die Rute ne Nummer stärker wählen um an Rhein bzw. Neckar auch auf Wels damit blinkern zu können-

würde dann die yad mit 150g event. reichen ?
"Carptigers" sagte ja schon, das die etwas härter ist...
Was meint ihr ?


Generell kann ich aber nicht verstehen, warum hier viele mit Ruten ab 3.30m auf Kuttern fischen. Ich stelle mir das ziemlich umständlich vor. Zudem soll es auch Angler geben die mit Karpfenruten fischen. OK, die Aktion mag ja sicher gut sein, aber die Dinger sind doch total unhandlich zum twistern/pilken, oder ?

Bisher war ich einamal in Langeland und vor ein paar Jahren in Norwegen auf so nem Kutter. und immer mit recht kurzen Ruten.
Das hat Bestens geklappt.


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

nochwas:

..weiß jemand wo ich für 150 Mücken einen Mullion 1MD7 in Größe XXL herbekomme ?
Der Anzug macht mich total an !|scardie: 

Schlageter hat die scheinbar nichtmehr auf Lager.


----------



## Pilkfreak (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Also auf die Frage mit dem Anzug kann ich dir leider nich antworten, aber bei der Frage der richtigen Rute würde ich dir, gerade wenn du noch ma nach Norge willst die Yad Cleveland empfhelen, da sie fürs Bootsangeln wesentlich praktischer ist als son ne 3,20m Gerte und zum anderen kannste mit dieser Rute auch wunderbar auf der Ostsee fischen! Mir persönlich gefällt vor allem das starke Rückgrat der Rute, aber ist geschmackssache....

Grüße

Ole


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@Pilkfreak

in 50-150g oder doch eher 70-180g ?

#h


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Gruß aus Arnsber , fische seit Jahren mit der Cleavland Multi 40-150 g. Super Rute aber nicht ganz billig.Kannst du auch zum Hechtfischen benutzen .Hat eine Länge von 3m.


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@jojo1611: Ich denke , Du bist mit der Cleveland 3m,50-150g gut bedient!
EInerseits kannste leichte Pilks noch gut führen, andererseits noch gut mit 100g Jiggen! Also voll ostseetauglich! ...und zum Wels-Blinkern/Gufieren taugt sie auf jeden Fall auch! #6 

V.

P.S.: Ich habe sowohl die 2,85m 50-120g als auch die 3m 40-150g Multi .


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hast Du keine schwere Spinnrute? (Hecht)
bzw was ist die stärkste Rute die Du hast?

Das die Rutenlängen so hoch sind liegt an den Aufbauten 
auf den Kuttern.


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Also ich hab noch ne alte DAM carbostar pike...oder so mit, ich glaube 3,30m. Aber wie geasagt finde das Teil auch einfach ultra unhandlich.
Ansonsten habe ich noch jede menge 12" + 13" Karpfenruten. aber mit denen bekommt mich keiner an die Ostsee #d.


----------



## firemirl (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich fragen ob es eine einmalige Sache mit dem Pilken vom Boot werden soll (mal ausprobieren) oder ob Du es auch öfter machen willst.
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit ner 2,70 YAD Blackwood 50-100 gr
angefangen, welche knapp 26-27 Euronen kostet. :m 
Und bei 100 gr. WG kann man auch mal 150gr. bei Bedarf anhängen. Denn großartig werfen wirst du eh nicht beim Pilken.
Die Blackwood ist nicht zu hart und wenn es nichts für Dich ist mit der Ostsee hast du eine mittlere Spinnrute für wenig Geld welches sich auch super für Aal eignet.
Aber wie man es auch dreht und wendet, vieleicht probierst du es erstmal mit ner mittleren-schweren Spinnrute aus.
Also vieleicht erstmal auf vorhandenes Gerät zurückgreifen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Nimm doch für das eine mal einfach die Hechtspinnrute, und wenn es Dir gefällt kaufst Du Dir einfach ne "handlichere".

Dann würde ich zur Penn tendieren. 
Aber doch nicht nur für einmal "Testangeln"....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hi #h 

also wenn du von einem Kleinboot angeln solltest, dann langt 2,70m locker und ist auch vom händling wesentlich besser. Fahre selbst mit dem Kleinbot raus und bei mir und meinen Mitanglern haben sich die kürzeren Ruten mittlerweile durchgesetzt. Zum Teil nutzen wir Ruten mit einer Länge von nur 1,80m.

Die 2. Frage ist ob du so ein hohes Wg überhaupt brauchst, in den tiefen wo wir vom Kleinboot angeln brauchst du keine 100gr und mehr, wir angeln meistens mit ganz "normalen" Spinruten bis maximal 60 Wg.

Nichts desto trotz hab ich die Penn Senso Pilk genau in der Ausführung und sag mal schöne Rute mit der du nichts verkehrt machts aber ganzen Tag Pilken, dafür ist sie mir persönlich auf dauer zu schwer. Nehme sie eigentlich nur noch als Passiv Rute mit Naturköder.

Die Matrix hab ich auch schon gefischt, ist meiner Meinung nach zu weich in der Spitze zum Pilken ist aber wohl auch Geschmackssache |rolleyes   

Die Cleveland ist auch schon kurz leihweise im Einsatz gewesen, schöne Rute die aber meiner Meinung nach weicher als die angegebenen 150gr ausfällt (alle YAD Ruten fallen meiner meinung nach leichter aus) sonst eine schöne Rute. Jedoch um eine Bewertung abzugeben einfach zu kurz gefischt.

Solltest du keine geeignete Spinnrute haben, aber für diesen zweck nicht unbedingt im oberen Preisrahmen etwas interessantes suchen, kuck die mal die YAD Stonehill Special Power an ist recht günstig und bei uns schon mehr als einmal als Ersatz eingesprungen #6


----------



## firemirl (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Achso, was ich noch vergaß:

Ihr habt aber ein kleines Boot gemietet, oder?
Denn wenn du mit nem Kutter raus willst....

Also mir wäre ne Rute über 2,70 aufm Kutter definitiv zu lang.
Aufm Kleinboot mag es ok sein. Da haste ja Platz und die Rute kann auch länger sein. Insbesondere wenn Ihr auf Platte gehen wollt.


----------



## bacalo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

moin moin jojo1611,

kann hier nur über die Penn Charisma berichten.
Habe mit den 270er Charisma´s angefangen und fische seit vier Jahren nur noch mit dem 330er Modell.
Ist bisher die einzige Rute, die den mündlichen Angaben meines "Dealers" tatsächlich entsprach, abgesehen vom Wurfgewicht. 
Dieses ist m. E. eher etwas niedriger anzusetzen.
30-120 WG eher bis 100/110 Wg
50 bis 190 WG eher bis 150 WG.

Da ich nur vom Kutter aus fische, ist die 330er, 50-190 WG (vereint mit der Penn Slammer 360) mein Favorit. Die 270er sind nur als Reserve dabei.

Schau mal den Erlebnisbericht an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64955


Gruß aus Unterfranken
bacalo


----------



## baltic25 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hey

fische schon seit 4Jahren die Carisma 270 30-120gr. in Kombi mit 360er Slammer mit 15er Fireline.Ich find es gibt keine bessere Kombination.Denn der Durschnittsdorsch liegt eh zwischen 45-55cm und dafür langt die Rute alle male.Und einen größeren bekommst du auch hoch,zwar etwas schwieriger aber geht trotzdem.Und grössere Gewichte wie 100gr. braucht man auch eher selten.Die besten Gewichte sind 55-75gr. Mit der dünnen Schnur bekommst du sie meistens runter , selbst bei stärkerer Drift.
Hierbei sei gesagt das ich ausschließlich vom kleinen Kutter angel,also selbstfahrer bin.Kutterangeln is nich mein Ding.Die Gründe sind hier schon oft genug gepostet worden.

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Habe seit 4 Jahren auch ne Cleveland und möchte sie nicht mehr missen! 
Bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@bacalo,
hey das ist ja mal ein schöner Bericht !|wavey: 




@firemirl
ja die MS Baltic III, kennt die hier jemand ? 


Da ich in Zukunft wohl eher in meinen Heimatgewässern (Rhein und Neckar) angeln werde, als in der Ostsee oder in Norge brauche ich ne Rute die universell einsetzbar ist. 

Ich spiele mittlerweile mit dem Gedanken mir sogar zwei Ruten zu kaufen. 

*1. mögliche Rute:*

Ich denke da in erster Linie an die Yad cleveland mit 150g WG und kann mich dank eurer Erfahrung mittlerweile auch mit dem 3.00m Modell anfreunden. Aber länger muß sie nun echt nicht sein . Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand einen Tip geben, ob ich doch besser die cleveland mit 180g nehmen soll, da ja "Der_Glücklose" schon sagte die würden eher etwas leichter ausfallen.
Diese Rute wäre dann für den etwas härteren Ostsee Einsatz gedacht, bzw. um am Rhein auf Waller zu blinkern.

Also 150, oder 180 g WG ?


*2. mögliche Rute:*

Da ich noch keine Spinnrute in der mittleren Gewichtsklasse besitze und das Fischen mit leichtem Gerät meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Spaß macht, dachte ich (wie "Der_Glücklose") auch an eine im Bereich 60g WG.
Wenns geht schön leicht, nicht Kopflastig und was den Preis angeht, ...naja sagen wir mal so um die 60 Euro...
Was meint ihr wäre da wohl die beste Wahl ?
Ich bevorzuge eher Ruten mit durchgehender Aktion. 

PS: mitte keine Cormoran Ruten empfehlen, damit habe ich die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht.

ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten bisher .:m


----------



## firemirl (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Na hoppla,

also Ostsee und Norge ist aber ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Oder meinst du in Norge nur flache Küstengewässer???
Weil wenns auf ,,richtige'' Fische gehen soll dann brauchst du ganz anderes Gerät !!!
Ansonsten kann ich mich der Meinung bezüglich der WG-Angaben bei den YAD-Ruten nur anschließen. Sie sind i.d.R. etwas weicher und somit würde ich Richtung 180gr. tendieren.

Wie gesagt, ich habe bis dato keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den YAD-Ruten gemacht. Und mit meiner BlackWood Spinn/Pilk 2,70 50-100 WG bin ich super gefahren. Meiner Meinung nach haben die Ruten ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ob die Rute, die zwar einiges aushält aber einen kapitalen Waller verkraftet ???? Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht.;+ 
Insbesondere wenn wie bei vielen anderen sicher auch die Euronen nicht mehr so locker sitzen.#c


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@firemirl

...neneee, schon klar. ich war schon in Norwegen. Aber dort habe ich auch mit ner 40g WG - Rute meine Pollack gefangen. Und ich kann dir sagen: das ROCKT RICHTIG !!:q :q 

Nein mal abgesehen vom leichteren pilken/twistern würde ich dort natürlich auch anderes Material verwenden.
Aber das ist ja ein gaaaanz anderes Thema:vik:


----------



## degl (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@jojo1611,

und warum viele auf den Kuttern mit langen Ruten fischen,liegt darin bergründet,das man weit vom Kutter wegwerfen muß,da viele dieser Kutter eine erhebliche Scheuchwirkung haben und es oft bei 10-15m zum pilken geht.
Wenn in Tiefen von 20m oder mehr geht,dann ist die Scheuchwirkung nicht mehr so groß und es wird wieder in der nähe,ja sogar unterm Boot gefangen.
Ausserdem macht es einfach mehr "Spass" mit leichteren Ruten zu Fischen.

gruß degl


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@ jojo1611


> yad cleveland, 2,70m 50-150g
> PENN CHARISMA SENSO PILK 2,70m 30-120g


 
Ich habe beide Ruten...
und benutze sie abwechselnd zum Dorschpilken vom Kutter #6 #6 #6
Für mich perfekt, man kann mit beiden Ruten prima pilken und jigen----- 

Die Cleveland z.B. wird von mir auch zum Zanderangeln 
im HH-Hafen genutzt #6 #6 #6 
Die Charisma allerdings noch nicht  ....;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

ich stimme für Penn Senso Pilk 2,70 30-120g  :m
Geniales Teil, biegt sich bis ins Handstück ist aber Stark genug auch noch eine Doublette maßiger Leo`s zu Pumpen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

naja die beste rute zum light pilken ist dcoh immer noch die Competiton Dorschspinn mit nem wg von 60-95gr!!:q

Aber für einmal Pilken würde ich mir echt überlegen,obn ich mir nicht einfach ne spinne aussuche und es damit probiere,gerade von Kleinboot#6


----------



## jojo1611 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hey Leute,

hab mich jetzt bei der leichteren meiner zwei "Wunschruten" für eine Balzer Matrix MX-5 2,70m und 30-75g WG entschieden. Dazu noch eine Daiwa Regal 2500 Xi ( die gab´s gerade im Angebot für schlappe 34,95. Bespult mit 150m 0.14er Spiiderwire. (natürlich unterfüttert)...

WAs soll ich sagen, ich hab sie jetzt nur mal kurz mit Gewichten bis 100g getestet. Naja 100g sind vielleicht schon zu viel aber bis 80g lässt sich damit wunderbar werfen.  

Ansonsten hat die meiner Meinung nach eine super Aktion. Weiche Spitze, "leicht kräftiges" Rückrad und insgesamt eine Aktion bis ins HAndteil. Ich glaube das Ding macht an der Ostsee mal richtig Spaß.


Bei der anderen Rute kann ich mich immernoch nicht entscheiden ob´s jetzt nun die cleveland 150, 180, oder doch eine ganz andere werden soll...:c 
Die große Auswahl ist ja einfach  zum :v....


----------



## Achmin (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@jojo1611

Zu Deinem Mullion 1MD7: Bist Du Dir sicher, das Du Größe XXL brauchst.
Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen erst den 1MD7 schicken lassen. Erst in Größe XL. Der war mir zu groß. Kam mir vor, als hätte ich ein Zelt an.
 Ich hab ihn mir dann nochmal in L tauschen lassen. Der passt mir ganz prima und es ist auch noch genug Platz drin, um viel drunter zu ziehen.
Ich bin genau 1,80m groß und 80Kg schwer.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Dir ist, aber die Größentabelle für die Anzüge sah bei meinen Propotionen genau L vor, und das war auch richtig.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das Schlageter L und Xl noch da hatte, bin mir da aber natürlich nicht sicher.
Vielleicht wenn S. noch XL da hat, kämst Du auch mit dem aus.
Gruß, Achmin


----------



## jojo1611 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@Achmin,


ich bin 1,87m groß und sehr schlank. 
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen bei Schlageter angerufen und gefragt, welche Größe mir denn wohl passen würde. Da bekam ich zur Antwort, daß XL möglicherweise zu "kurz" wäre und XXL bestimmt besser passt (von der Länge her )
Ich will natürlich auch kein Zelt beim fischen tragen. Das wäre dann wohl eher hinderlich.
Leider kann ich den nicht vorher anprobieren. Es gibt in meiner Nähe keinen Händler der die Dinger auf Lager hat.
#q 

Alternativ würde mich noch der Fladen 848 interessieren.
Aber da hab ich natürlich auch keine Ahnung, welche Größe passt.
......was mache ich jetzt blos ?

Gibt es unter euch jemanden der ca. 1.87 groß ist und einen 1MD7 oder Fladen 848 trägt ?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hallo,

das mit der Größe ist nicht einfach. 
Bei 1,87m braucht man eigentlich XXL, da die Ärmel und die Hosenbeine sonst zu kurz sind.
Da wird dann nur die Weite ein Problem. 

Es gibt aber von dem 1 MD7 von Mullion keine XXLer mehr zu kaufen. Dann muss man zu dem Mullion 1 MC11 übergehen. Das ist der gleiche Anzug, nur ohne die doppelt genähten Kniepads und dem stärkeren Hinterteil.

Bei dem Fladen bitte aufpassen: Die Größen sind enorm. Bei diesem Anzug bitte nur XL nehmen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Cod35 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hallo #h ,

also ich fische seit mehreren Jahren mit der YAD Kansas in der 2,70 m Variante und bin hoch zufrieden mit der Rute . Egal ob Ostsee vom Kutter oder Norwegen vom kleinen Boot, diese Rute hat sich immer als idealer begleiter herausgestellt . Und wenn man wirklich mal nichts anderes bei hat, als die Meeresruten, aber auf Forelle oder Aal im Süßwasser gehen will macht sich die Rute auch gut .

Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Balzer Magna Majesty in 3,30m , WFG 30-120 gr. , die sich ebenfalls sehr gut für ein breites Angelspectrum eignet, aber ab und zu wegen ihrer Länge Nachteile bringt .
Besonders wenn man auf einem voll besetzten Kutter angelt macht sich die YAD mit 2,70m wesentlich besser, da dann immer noch eine seitliche Köderführung möglich ist ohne jedesmal dem Nebenmann mit der Rutenspitze in der Nase zu Bohren .

Qualitativ gefällt mir die YAD sogar noch besser wie die Balzer und der Service von YAD ist schneller .
Die YAD musste ich nach 4 Jahren (Rute ist von 1995, 1. Generation) wegen einem fehlenden Inlett des Führungsringes einschicken und hatte innerhalb weniger Tage ein neues Handteil da . 
Bei der Balzer hatte ich schon beim ersten Angeln einen Spitzenbruch zu beklagen gehabt und der Austauch der Spitze dauerte lächerliche 6 Monate #c .

Mein Fazit ist mittlerweile so das ich mir beim nächsten mal lieber noch einmal die YAD Kansas in 3,00m hole als Experimente mit anderem Material zu machen .

Vielleicht noch zum Schluß der Hinweis das ich beide Ruten mit Fireline und stets nur mit Pilk fische . Monofile Schnur ist für diese Ruten nicht geeignet . Die idealen WFG der Ruten liegen zwischen 40 und 80 gr. , davor und danach ist es schwierig vernünftige Unterhandwürfe hin zu bekommen .

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## Barschfeind (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Wenn man ganz sicher sein will muss  man in der Ostsee 4 Ruten haben. Für das leichte Pilken bei wenig Wind und Drift einmal eine Leichte Rute so um 35-120 g Wg in 2,10m fürs Kleinboot und ab 3,30 für den Kutter 
Für starken Wind und Drift eine 2,10 und 3,30 Meter lange Rute mit 100-200/250 g Wg. Ganz wichtig ist, das die Rute selbst so leicht wie möglich sein sollte. Damit du auch einen ganzen tag pilken kannst ohne das dir das Handgelenk oder Arm oder Schulter weh tut.
Bei den Marken musst du wissen wo von  du überzeugt bist.
Ich persönlich würde am liebsten eine Rhino von Zepco kaufen.
Weil sie eine Garantie hat, das sich nicht bricht.
Die ideale Rute für alle zwecke gibt es nicht. Das wäre nämlich eine leichte Steckrute, da aber 4 Spitzen hat. Um allen Situationen gewachsen zu sein. Wenn du nur eine haben willst dann musst du vermitteln und eine 3 Meter Rute mit 50-150g Wg kaufen. Damit kannst du Notfalls auch leichter und schwerer Fischen. Denn die angegebenen Werte sind nur die Wg´s wo die Rute ihre besten Leistungen hat.


----------



## jojo1611 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

hi,
nach langem hin und her hab ich mich nun für eine Balzer Matrix MX-5 mit 75g WG und 2,70m und eine YAD cleveland mit 180 WG mit 3.00m entschieden.

Ich denke mit diesen beiden Ruten kann ich einen weiten Bereich abdecken. Auch wenn sich die Wurfgewichte dieser beiden nicht gerade überschneiden.

Das Spitzenteil der Balzer ist sehr weich. Zwar ist die Rute etwas Kopflastig (Glasfaserspitze), aber die Gesamtaktion hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da die Rute bei Starker Belastung kugelrund wird |supergri.
Ich denke da hat mal viel Spaß beim leichten twistern..

Naja und wenn ich mal Gewichte > 100g fischen muß nehme ich halt die cleveland. 
Die Rute habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bestellt.- müsste dann also nächste Woche da sein.|muahah: 

Mal sehen. Die cleveland 150g WG wurde hier als eine Rute mit "eher 100g WG" beschriegen. Deshalb dachte ich, daß bei härteren Ostseeverhältnissen die 180g Variante vielleicht besser geeignet wäre.


Jetzt gibt es da nur noch ein anderes Problem-
Mein Ostseetrip ist erst für Juni 2007 geplant.
D.h. ich muß noch ganze 6 Monate warten.!!!:c 


Ich glaub das überlebe ich nicht |supergri 




Ach noch was: 

Ich spiele auch noch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Hand-GPS zu kaufen.
Ich habe mich da ziemlich in das Garmin Vista CX verliebt. (mit Bluechart-Kartenmaterial)

Letzte Woche konnte ich mal ein Lowrance h2o in den Händen halten. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß man beim zoomen sehr lange warten muß bis sich die Karte ernmeut aufbaut.
Dauert das beim Vista CX auch so lange ?
Hat sonst jemand gute bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Garmin Gerät in Bezug auf Seenavigation gemacht ?


Ich danke euch #h


----------



## Nomade (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Frage, ob jemand mal bitte die Spitzendurchmesser (unterhalb der Ringwicklung gemessen) der Charisma Senso Pilk in 120 g. und der mit 190 g. WG durchgeben kann?

Hat sich eigentlich bei der 2007er Serie etwas beim Blank in Bezug auf die bekannte ältere Serie geändert?

Danke!


----------



## goofy (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@ Nomade, der Durchmesser der Charisma 190gr beträgt 2,3 mm.

Ps: Yad oder Charisma sind beides feine Teile wos't  a nimmst da machst nix verkehrt.:m 

goofy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

@jojo1611
mit der matrix haste kein fehler gemacht ,hab sie mir heute auch gekauft allerdings die 3,15 30-140gr.so sensibel wie man heutzutage fischen muß ist die genau das richtige.90% der austeiger liegt eindeutig an zu harte ruten#6

gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Habe mir auch letzte Woche die Balzer Magna Matrix zugeöegt. Habe sie noch nicht geficht, aber ist eine wirklich klasse Rute. Freu mich schon auf ihren ersten Einsatz.
Dazu ne schöner 15er geflochtene das wird Spaß bringen. HAbe sonst immer nur mit 17er geficht, bin mal gespannt ob man da unterschiede merkt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## captain-sparrow (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

hallo zusammen,

in der diskussion bin ich wohl zu spät aber mein tipp wäre mal bei penn zu schauen.
in dem neuen katalog ist da die  wft penn baltic pilk drin, wg 30- 150 gr. mit super beringung in 2,90 m länge

oder 

die rainer korn sea spin 30 - 100gr, leider nur 2,60 m lang.

für meinen geschmack tolle ruten.

dazu vielleicht dann auch die pilkrolle NoMono 35.

schaut euch mal die teile an, ich werde sie mir auf der boot anschauen und dann entscheiden.

gruß
axel


----------



## dorschhunter9 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: welche dieser 3 Pilkruten ?*

Hallo,

nehme die Kansas in 3m und du hast die beste Pilkrute aller zeiten in der Hand. Die ist nicht kaputt zu bekommen...

Grüße.......


----------

